# Oh, Lebron...



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

On March 23, 2012, I bought a betta. He was a red with silver iridescence, a multicolor really. I loved him so much. We went through so much together. A bout of fin rot, columnaris, and finally what killed him, dropsy. 

It was a hard day for me on June 22, 2013. I had to euthanize my betta. I don't know how he got dropsy, he just developed it. I remember I always talked to him after school, even though he didn't reply. Just before he got dropsy, my sorority died off, my precious mouse Trix died, and my dog in my other house died as well. I don't know why this happened. To me, and especially... To them. Lebron meant so much to me, but he's in the waters of the rainbow bridge now.

S.I.P. My pet. My friend. My family member. I know I'll see you again.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. SIP Lebron.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

SIP Lebron. -hug-


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Skye & Feng. :')

-hug- back.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your losses, may they all rest/swim in peace at rainbow bridge <3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry LTB! I hope he has plenty of delicious treats in fishy heaven! My Fhil died from dropsy to, it's so hard watching that happen to them. I'm so sorry -hugs-


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

This made me tear up. SIP Lebron.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, Lilly and Shaina. :') 
He'll be happier there, I know it. More to see, and a bigger place to swim in.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for all your losses.... SIP Lebron. :-(


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you, LittleBlue.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry! :'( I have lost several fish to dropsy. It's really just horrible. 

Swim in Peace, Lebron.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LeBron! The most awesome name for a betta! I'm glad it's your user name as well, I smile every time I see it. RIP


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, Saphira & Registered. 
I will honor my username, then. Can't change it, anyways. hehe :'D


----------



## ladybuglil123 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Going around paying my respects for the loss but never forgotten. S.I.P. Lebron. S.I.P.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you, ladybug. :'D


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.:-( Just cherish those happy memories.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you, countryrd. :')


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

I Lost My Swimmy! A Friend Of Mine Told Me She Put Hers Out Of His Misery! (put Down) By Taking Him Out Of The Water. Is That Bad? But Their Not Suffering Nomore! 
SIP Swimmy and Mac


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry about Swimmy.

And no, that seems to be the most inhumane way for him to die. He was basically being dried to death; that is just.. Ugh. It doesn't matter if he's not suffering anymore, he was already suffering the most when he was being dried alive. Sorry about her fish, but that is just one of the worst ways to die.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just now saw this! I'm so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Sassy and DQ. He is still missed, even though I have Breme now to love. :'D


----------



## VTheQueen (Jul 18, 2013)

SIP Lebron... Remember, he's in and swimming under the rainbow bridge :] I could tell he was probably a very well cared for betta, but you also have to remember, none of those deaths were your fault! If you ever need someone to talk to, you can PM me anytime :]


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, VTheQueen! And I know, he's probably eating larvae with my sorority girls. (':


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

All of them are enjoying Heaven now.


----------

